

MOOC Course Lists / Degree Guide? - hojoff79

Does anyone know of a site that aggregates all available MOOC courses?<p>Additionally, are there any sites that take a stab at helping you create a degree equivalent out of MOOC courses?  Not from the perspective of getting credit for courses, but from the perspective of a list of courses that cover most&#x2F;all the relevant content that you would cover if you studied the subject matter a traditional college?
======
gverri
List of 700+ MOOC courses:
[http://www.openculture.com/freeonlinecourses](http://www.openculture.com/freeonlinecourses)

Bioinformatic open curriculum:
[http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal...](http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pcbi.1002632)

I once had this idea of making an open source project where people could
engage and create online curriculums based only on MOOC courses. But as always
I'm full of ideas but with very little will power to make them happen.

I think what comes closest to it is:
[http://universityofreddit.com/](http://universityofreddit.com/)

~~~
hojoff79
Thanks, that list of online courses is a helpful starting point (although I
would argue no complete, just after doing some quick searching).

I think there are definitely enough classes available to create something like
you were mentioning, or even just comparing classes available online to
offerings in degree programs of top institutions (so show what classes are
available / you have to take to get a Stanford CS degree for example and show
what similar classes are online and where). Might consider making this a
project of mine

------
thainsimon
For your last question, re: a degree equivalent, check out
[http://degreed.com/](http://degreed.com/) and
[https://www.accredible.com/](https://www.accredible.com/)

